# MacBook shuts down while in sleep



## mrcj22 (Feb 9, 2008)

I purchased my MacBook around May of 2007. I had heard that MacBooks were experiencing random shutdowns, but I had no problems and I updated to 1.1 Firmware.

About two days ago I noticed my MacBook had shut down in sleep. I thought it was a one time thing. Since then it has continued to shut down almost every time it is in sleep. Truthfully, the first few times I do not remember if it was plugged into the MagSafe of not. The last 2-4 times I did not have it plugged in though.

I have removed BatteryUpdater 1.3, and went back to 1.2. I also reset my SMC. I don't know what to do, and I really don't want to send my MacBook to Apple for weeks.


----------



## DeltaMac (Feb 9, 2008)

Reverting the Battery updater has no effect on the battery. The battery gets updated the first time it it is used in a MacBook with the 1.3 software. It only affects a battery that has not been updated before, and then only that one time. 
Check your battery condition in your System Profiler/Power tab. I can help you interpret the numbers that you see. The important ones are Cycle count (less than 300), and the Full Charge Capacity (a new battery will be over 5000, after a year will probably still be around 5000. Much lower (less than 2000), and your battery is dying fast. You could also test the battery by running the MacBook on just battery until you get the low battery warning (or it just shuts down while you are using it). The time required (to run the battery to nothing) will be good to know.
Why do you think that Apple would takes weeks for a shipped repair? Just take to an Apple service center. If the battery needs replacing, they can do that while you wait (well, my service folks try to do that if we have replacement batteries in stock) And, even if it is shipped to Apple, unless you are in a really out-of-way country, Apple would likely return it within a week or less.
BTW - I replace a lot of MacBook batteries....


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Feb 9, 2008)

Here is an APPLE DOC you might want to read up on. 

Resetting the SMC (System Management Controller).

For those who just want the instructions:

MacBook, MacBook Pro

   1. If the computer is on, turn it off.
   2. Disconnect the AC Adapter and remove the computer's battery.
   3. Press and hold down the power button for 5 seconds and then release the button.
   4. Reconnect the battery and AC Adapter.
   5. Press the Power button to restart the computer.


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 10, 2008)

Also the next time it shuts down, open Console (Applications>Utilities), and search for 'shutdown cause' in System.log. The last shutdown cause should be found there, and will provide more clues or proof for why this happens.


----------



## donricardo (Feb 5, 2009)

No solution so far. What do the shutdown codes mean?Where can I find that info?


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 5, 2009)

In Console application. All messages. When you boot the mac up, go back in the logs to a bit earlier, or use the search function there and search for shutdown.
It will come with a shutdown code - in numbers. There's no official document that covers them all in one, but many codes are known or can be found. What numbers do you get?


----------



## donricardo (Feb 5, 2009)

Improper shutdown detected
Previous Shutdown Cause:3

also---Previous Shutdown Cause: 0

also---Unclean shutdown of  / .Spotlight


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 6, 2009)

Run Apple Hardware Test (details on howto section). 0 is fine, I suspect that 3 is for something that i might detect. Do extended test in loop mode for at least a few hours - I'd be curious to see if it reports anything.


----------



## donricardo (Feb 6, 2009)

No install disk with this used macbook, so no AHT. I'll have to pass this info to the seller, who has a support staff. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 6, 2009)

Try to boot with D held down at startup - maybe it will have built-in AHT like the newer models.
Do you have any added RAM on that system? You could also check with a memtest to verify it passes it.


----------



## donricardo (Feb 6, 2009)

AHT is not on this Mac. I'm covered by the seller's warranty, and am going to be sending the machine back. A hassle. Could be worse.


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 7, 2009)

In general when buying a second hand (or a new one of course) Mac, always make sure they ship them with the original discs. 
I'm glad you have their warranty.


----------

